# Does this look like fowl pox?



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

I have some chickens with some spots on there face and i am hoping its not. I did just put some brody chickens back in with the coop and there has been pecking orders going on. And my roosters have been pullunv back feathers out. If you zoom on the brown one you can see a little dot


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Looks like dry blood images are not close enough


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I agree the pictures aren't close enough to tell for sure but yeah, at this distance it does look like fowl pox to me. Especially the gold chicken. I'm really not sure on the brown/red one.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Could you zoom in when taking a photo? I don't want to tell you false information so could you do that? Thanks.
The buff one looks like it, but I don't know about the darker brown one. 
If it is fowl pox, then get a vaccine from Valleyvet. I know I copy and pasted the instructions but it's basically the same thing. Vaccinating is easy, but you need concentration. Hold the bird's legs so it doesn't wriggle when you inject and stab yourself. That's extremely dangerous. Instructions are here:

For administering the vaccine, hold the bird and spread the underside of one wing outward. Insert the double needle applicator into the vaccine bottle, wetting or charging both needles. Pierce the web of the exposed wing with the double needle applicator charged with vaccine. Insert the double needle applicator into the vaccine vial again and proceed to vaccinate the next bird. During vaccination avoid hitting large blood vessels, bones, and the wing muscles with the double needle applicator. Do not inject in any other site except the exposed wing web.

Link to the vaccine is here:
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=63c9bff7-0ae9-41a5-bce7-773d195ee78c

If you need anything else, scroll down and you'll see more than instructions.









Mel


----------

